# which is better



## slingshotkid (Dec 19, 2010)

*hi iam new to this website but have making and shooting slingshots for two or so years but which is better for hunting doubled red thera tube or single green i will be only hunting rabbits and small game but still wat a bit power

please give experienes*


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

slingshotkid said:


> *hi iam new to this website but have making and shooting slingshots for two or so years but which is better for hunting doubled red thera tube or single green i will be only hunting rabbits and small game but still wat a bit power
> 
> please give experienes*


ive took rabbits with thera tube green, and 12mm lead, jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> *hi iam new to this website but have making and shooting slingshots for two or so years but which is better for hunting doubled red thera tube or single green i will be only hunting rabbits and small game but still wat a bit power
> 
> please give experienes*


ive took rabbits with thera tube green, and 12mm lead, jeff
[/quote]

Try them like this, it makes them tapered and hit hard, jeff


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

slingshotkid said:


> *hi iam new to this website but have making and shooting slingshots for two or so years but which is better for hunting doubled red thera tube or single green i will be only hunting rabbits and small game but still wat a bit power
> 
> please give experienes*


As a general guidline, thinner tubes will contract faster than thicker. That means more speed when the tubes are properly loaded. I have one boardcut with doubled TB Yellow and it is faster with the same ammo (.50 cal lead) than my bent-rod TB Green single tube. I haven't tried doubled TB Red. At my present state of strength building, the 20 pound pull of doubled Yellow is about as heavy as I feel comfortable with. Doubled Red will pull about 26 pounds. One thing to keep in mind is that the slower the rubber, the heavier ammo you wil need to get full power out of it.

Henry


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like to use lighter sets, but you have to be a good shot, going for head and vitals only. I made a video about it, Hunting and Gathering. Gamekeeper John uses heavy sets, double bands and thick lead.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> *hi iam new to this website but have making and shooting slingshots for two or so years but which is better for hunting doubled red thera tube or single green i will be only hunting rabbits and small game but still wat a bit power
> 
> please give experienes*


ive took rabbits with thera tube green, and 12mm lead, jeff
[/quote]

Try them like this, it makes them tapered and hit hard, jeff

[/quote]

How have you pulled them through the holes, with a bit of string? I was a bit dubious about doing that in case they pulled back out again... does it work well?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> *hi iam new to this website but have making and shooting slingshots for two or so years but which is better for hunting doubled red thera tube or single green i will be only hunting rabbits and small game but still wat a bit power
> 
> please give experienes*


ive took rabbits with thera tube green, and 12mm lead, jeff
[/quote]

Try them like this, it makes them tapered and hit hard, jeff

[/quote]

How have you pulled them through the holes, with a bit of string? I was a bit dubious about doing that in case they pulled back out again... does it work well?
[/quote]

yes i just used string, and it never came back out, you could always put a little stick through the end if your worried, jeff


----------

